# Trembling/Shaking?



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I noticed today when I was holding one of my rats that every so often he would tremble? Or at least that's what it felt like... What would cause this?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Possibly hiccups or him trying not to potty on you. Some people say their rats tremble with excitement but personally, I have not experienced this. Usually when my rats shiver, they are hiccuping or are telling me they need to go.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmm well when I put him back he went and had a pee so that could be it!


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

When my rats are playing and are very excited, they will sort of freeze, spread all their legs out, and shake very slightly. Then I will ruffle their fur on their back and they take off running before coming back for me  

I've never experienced the pee thing so that's good to know! Were you just holding your rat in your hand or were you playing during free time? No matter what is the cause, I don't think it's anything to worry about!


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Had him out in the living room(he was really sick last month and almost died) so I take him out separate to make sure all is well with him and he was just wandering around and then he crawled into my lap and was just sitting there then he did a little tremble, and stopped and then repeated that a few times


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I have one girl who does this every time I hold her. I don't believe she's afraid because 1) she's my most loving cuddle bug; and 2) she's completely happy and relaxed while she's sitting on my chest trembling/vibrating. I've just decided that she does this when she's really happy or so excited she can't contain herself.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Minor vibrations through the soles of there feet and over there body is a sign of a rat feeling something intently, so much that it kind of overflows in twitches. What there feeling depends a lot on the rat, it could be excitement, apprehension, fear etc, you need to read the rest of there body language to figure out what


----------

